# Warm Fuzzy Bear Theory...



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Warm fuzzy teddybear theory

"This is a theory devised by some INFJs on the "warm fuzzy teddybear" feel that surrounds some of the introverted intuitives. This is how others see the INs:

INFJ - cold on outside, warm and fuzzy on the inside
INFP - warm and fuzzy inside and out
INTP - warm on the outside, hard as a rock inside
INTJ - cold and hard inside and out
It's worth mentioning since these observations seem to carry merit, but of course you have to remember that this theory doesn't necessarily apply to all or even most INs.

It's worth mentioning since these observations seem to carry merit, but of course you have to remember that this theory doesn't necessarily apply to all or even most INs."



Source:
INFJ Defined - Dolphin Cove


Do you NT's or NF's agree or disagree? Why?


----------



## nim (Mar 20, 2010)

:sad: 

I don't believe it. I am not a cold, hard rock. I can be kind and warm inside, too.

(Actually, inside, I'm about as warm as 37°C.)


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm sure everyone is warm on the inside if you REALLY get to know them and make it comfortable for them.

Even a hardass like Walt in Gran Torino is really a softie on the inside because of all he has done for the town.

EDIT: Except for if you've got psychological problems like a sociopath or something.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

RomanticRealist said:


> I'm sure everyone is warm on the inside if you REALLY get to know them and make it comfortable for them.
> 
> Even a hardass like Walt in Gran Torino is really a softie on the inside because of all he has done for the town.
> 
> EDIT: Except for if you've got psychological problems like a sociopath or something.


Yes. Exactly.

(I love that movie btw.)


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

I disagree. MBTI doesn't have anything to do with what's inside, rather it's about how the internal emotions are extroverted and how perceptions are turned into actions. Everyone that hasn't had some sort of psychological trauma or developmental problem should have an identifiable "warm+fuzzy" side to them. For the rest it is probably just obscured (although in some cases I could see how it could simply be perverted into something else).


----------



## Lapsistiai (Apr 24, 2010)

My internal organs are just as mushy and temperature consistent as anybody's. Hmph. :angry:

I'd have to say that generally speaking the closer one is to someone the more 'warm' they will appear. Of course their are most certainly exceptions.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I dunno about Introverts, but people see me as mean and cold, but I'm actually nice inside 

alot of people are like that though -- it's common, I think, for people (regardless of MBTI) to display something and then actually be the opposite deep inside.


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

ohhhh yes, I am a big teddy bear, for sure.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Yes. Exactly.
> 
> (I love that movie btw.)


Yea, as do I. That movie is definitely in my top 10.

There's something real about the characters despite their exteriors. The whole warm on the outside, (to me at least) is entirely meaningless without a sense of realness and willingness to understand from the inside.

We see that so often nowadays with political correctness. What was amazing about that film is its ability to showcase how people in Walt's generation uses racial slurs in order to relating to and assimilate others. It brings a sense of cohesion to their world as they try to understand their differences unapologetically. You really get a sense of that when it is contrasted with the use of racial slurs from the gangs who use it to segregate.

What we have lost today with political correctness is this ability to acknowledge and relate to the differences as all racial epithets are given an automatic connotation of outright hatred. We are constantly treading on egg shells trying hard to NOT offend, all the while, missing the opportunity to really relate. As a result, people are becoming, (like how Walt likes to put it) "PUSS CAKES".


----------

